# Timed or tested pasta? How do you cook?



## devora (Sep 2, 2007)

How do y’all cook pasta? My DH is not a foodie, but he does cook a tad. I’m a bit more obsessive w/ technique. I never time my pasta; I test it as it cooks. I take it out when it’s done. My sweet DH reads the package and sets the timer and cooks it that long. Does anyone else do it his way? 

(I bring this up b/c we have a package of vermicelli that says to cook for 7 minutes. Seven minutes! That seems way too long to me.)


----------



## GB (Sep 2, 2007)

I do it the way you do it devora, but the times on the packages are usually pretty close to accurate. If I were timing it I would probably start to check it a minute or so before the time on the box says and then every 30 seconds or so after that until it seems done.


----------



## devora (Sep 2, 2007)

Right, I use the time on the box as a guide, but it ends there. If I'm cooking bow tie and it says 15 mins, I know it's gonna be a longer haul than the 4 mins for angel hair. I'm so curious if others just follow the box time!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 2, 2007)

I set a timer to the time on the box then check the texture then.  Otherwise, I lose track of time and who knows what will happen.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 3, 2007)

i was always a perpetual tester; my wife was always a strict timer.

we've both learned to do pretty much what andy suggested. the timer helps as a reminder, but it still needs to be tested.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm with the timer/test early crowd.


----------



## bullseye (Sep 3, 2007)

Timer/test here, too.  I set the timer for less than the box says and test from there on in.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 3, 2007)

I normally just test it. If pasta is on, I am never to far away, or am just working on another burner so it is no biggie to just check the pasta. Use a timer if I am doing nothing else though.


----------



## Caine (Sep 3, 2007)

I cook it to taste, but I set the stove's timer for 10 minutes, just to remind me to check it, in case I get involved in something else.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 3, 2007)

I grew up pulling a couple pieces out of the boiling water, dropping them onto a plate for a few seconds to cool...and then tasting it.  I have to agree that 7  minutes for vermicelli is a bit long...but some people like it really soft..


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2007)

I set a timer as a reminder but I cook to taste.  Depending on what I'm cooking depends on what I set the timer to.  Angel Hair would be set for 3 minutes, macaroni for 5 minutes, etc.  I find that most times listed on boxes produce a product past where I like it.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Sep 4, 2007)

Test it, never time it.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 4, 2007)

VeraBlue said:


> I grew up pulling a couple pieces out of the boiling water, dropping them onto a plate for a few seconds to cool...and then tasting it. ..


 

I do it this way, too.  I've never used a timer.  I'd certainly not trust the instructions on the box.


----------



## keltin (Sep 4, 2007)

I test it and never time it as well. I’m always right there close at hand working on something else, so I just watch it and test it as it cooks.


----------



## KellySeven (Sep 4, 2007)

I use, but don't depend on, a timer - set early.  That way if I get distracted by sauce (or kids, phone, fire alarm) I get reminded.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 4, 2007)

This is one area of cooking I've not given much thought to, but I usually just do it until it's...done.  Always seem to get it right.


----------



## healthyfoodie (Sep 4, 2007)

the times are on the box?  usually I keep a look at the clock and test it every so often until it's done.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2007)

KellySeven said:


> fire alarm


  Is that how you tell when everything else is done?    (sorry, couldn't help it!


----------



## KellySeven (Sep 5, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> Is that how you tell when everything else is done?    (sorry, couldn't help it!



No, that happens after the distraction.


----------



## Caine (Sep 5, 2007)

Buy Barilla products. I think they're specially formulated to always come out al dente, no matter how long you cook it!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 5, 2007)

I LOVE Barilla products & have never been disappointed with them.  In fact, it's the only brand I buy except for picking up some artisinal stuff once in awhile.

That said, however, you do still have to watch your timing.  No pasta is infallible.  I usually start taste-testing my pasta - regardless of shape - about 2 minutes before it's supposed to be done per the package directions.  Many times I find it's done perfectly by that time; sometimes I find I have to go a minute beyond package directions to reach that perfect stage.

It also depends on what I'm going to do with the pasta.  If eating right away with sauce or chilling for a pasta salad, I'll want it more perfectly done than if I'm going to cook it further in a baked pasta dish.  In that case I want it slightly underdone since it will be cooking further in the oven.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 6, 2007)

imo, barilla = yuk.

i like al dente, but barilla stays too firm and undercooked in the center, and if you cook it longer, the outside gets mushy as the center gets cooked to al dente. i mean, certain pasta like cavatelli or orichiette are more dense and are supposed to be that way, but all of barillas pastas stay too firm inside.

i like ronzoni Ronzoni Macaroni Company for regular pasta (i also like the fact that they call it a macaroni company), and bionaturae Bionaturae ~ Organic Foods from Italy for whole wheat pastas.


----------

